#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Προτάσεις για λογισμικό για φορολογικά και έκδοση άδειας

## panosd

Χρειαζεται να προμηθευτω καποιο προγραμμα για να κανω υπολογισμο φορολογικων κ για να ετοιμαζω φακελο αδείας? 

Εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και η civiltech έχει την πιο ολοκληρωμένη σειρά σε τέτοιου είδους προγράμματα, προσωπικά δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος απ' αυτά (παλιός πελάτης της) και κυρίως από την πολιτική της εταιρίας στα θέματα υποστήριξης.

Εκτός από το αρχικό κόστος αγοράς να κοιτάξεις το κόστος "συντήρησης" όπως το ονομάζουν, το ετήσιο δηλαδή κόστος υποστήριξης και αναβαθμίσεων, κάτι που θα το χρειαστείς (κυρίως το "υποστήριξης"), ως νέος και μη εξοικειωμένος με τα σχετικά θέματα.
Αν αγοράσεις όλα όσα λες, στατικά, τοπογραφικά, αρχιτεκτονικά, φορολογικά κ.λπ., το κόστος αυτό θα είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο.

Δεν λέω, ευκαιρία είναι να στήσεις ένα γραφείο πλήρως εξοπλισμένο με επιδότηση 60%, αλλά οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες και αν τυχόν δεν αξιοποιήσεις τον εξοπλισμό σου αμέσως, θα απαξιώνεται χωρίς να αποσβένεται.

----------


## panosd

Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες, αλλα επισης θεωρω οτι ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για να συγκεντρωσω το βασικο εξοπλισμο.

Απο το να μου χρειαστει κ να μην τον εχω κ να πρεπει να υποχρεωθω σε αλλο μηχανικο με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για το οικονομικο θεμα...

Εσυ τι θα επελεγες για αρχη? Να αναφερω οτι το 40% δεν μου περισσευει.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Για τις αμοιβες χρησιμοποιω το insoft και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος. Δεν εχει κοστος συντηρησης, πραγμα πολυ σημαντικο.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το insoft, απ' ό,τι έχω δει είναι μια καλή επιλογή, οικονομική και σε αρχικό κόστος αγοράς αλλά και στη διάρκεια του χρόνου αφού δεν υπάρχει συμβόλαιο συντήρησης, ενημερώνεται στις αλλαγές που γίνονται, έχω ακούσει για καλή υποστήριξη από τον δημιουργό του και το σημαντικότερο, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την πλήρη έκδοση για ένα ( ; ) μήνα χωρίς καμία υποχρέωση να δεις αν σου κάνει.

Εγώ έχω το civil (παλιά έκδοση) και το Αμοιβές του ΤΟΛ (όχι την τελευταία έκδοση) και τελικά χρησιμοποιώ αυτά που έχω φτιάξει σε excel. :Γέλιο:

----------


## panosd

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια. Κατεβασα κ ενεργοποιησα την τελευταια εκδοση για 30 μερες. 
Μου φενεται πολυ καλο κ απο συζητησεις μου ειπαν οτι το χρησημοποιουν κ αλλοι.
Μαλλον θα παω σε αυτο.
Ευχαριστω κ παλι.

----------

